# dashcam ask



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I would like to see a few items on my dashcam, particularily sentry or saved clips. I would like these to be in the top of the clip itself so that if I - or authorities - pull the storage device for viewing outside of the built-in viewer the details will be obvious


date stamp. I want to have an exact timestamp on the clip
current speed - I nearly got dinged by someone yesterday in a parking lot and show a speed of 0 would help when a claim of "he backed into me" is made
street name. This is in the map at the bottom - would like it in the clip as well
potentially, some status arrows for lights/AP/signal indicators - would help when someone claims that an indicator was not in use This could be a row of icons in this new "data bar"


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Do we know what information the black box captures? And is it accessible to anyone other than Tesla?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Do we know what information the black box captures? And is it accessible to anyone other than Tesla?


Jason Hughs has managed to obtain info from MCUs bought from wrecked Teslas. He'll often post the final saved videos along with some additional telematics (speed, whether AP is on, etc) obtained from the recordings.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473307236952940548


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

That’s tough to watch. But what I really meant is the data recorder, and whatever information it captures.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> That's tough to watch. But what I really meant is the data recorder, and whatever information it captures.


I think this is the "data recorder". I believe it's just some non-volatile memory in the MCU where Tesla stores the last several seconds of information in case of an accident.

More info about the Event Data Recorder:
https://www.tesla.com/ownersmanual/modely/en_cn/GUID-2E8E5E0B-DAA8-40B8-9804-45F5960538DF.html


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey everyone. What is the process to recover Sentry video from a USB-less setup??


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TeslaTony310 said:


> Hey everyone. What is the process to recover Sentry video from a USB-less setup??


There's nothing to recover without a drive to save it on, unless you've been in a crash.

See the Event Data Recorder link above for details, including a link for where to get the hardware and software to extract this data.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

garsh said:


> There's nothing to recover without a drive to save it on, unless you've been in a crash.
> 
> See the Event Data Recorder link above for details, including a link for where to get the hardware and software to extract this data.


He was in a fender bender, but I don't think the car treated it as one, so he's probably SOL.


----------

